# ideas for building custom decorations for bearded dragons viv



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

me and my boy think it would be cool to have a small castle and rock ledge for the bearded dragon viv but not sure what is safe to build it out of any ideas?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

poly and grout would be fine


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Or rocks and expanding foam.: victory:


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

Theres a few hides and ledges tutorials around where you carve it out of poly then given it a few thin layers of grout, add a bit of paint and voila! Feels like stone etc  Adding magnets is good for ledges or 2-piece/2-level hides etc


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

here's a few of mine

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693455-d-i-y-cave.html


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/710043-predator-basking-spot.html

check the other links in my sig for more help and ideas


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

smeggy said:


> me and my boy think it would be cool to have a small castle


you dont want a castle, do a terminator apocalypic graveyard...










but as everyone else has said..... poly, foam grout and paint


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

that is awesome did you do that?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i wish, it was ch4dg...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/700501-custom-d-i-y-basking.html

he done a predator one too


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i wish, it was ch4dg...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/700501-custom-d-i-y-basking.html
> 
> he done a predator one too


cheers for the credit:2thumb:


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> cheers for the credit:2thumb:


dude your awesome you must be pretty good at sculpting do you make things for people and sell by anychance?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

smeggy said:


> dude your awesome you must be pretty good at sculpting do you make things for people and sell by anychance?


i'm alright.... no expert

and yeah i do depending on the idea


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

i was gonna do a castle with like a dungeon door that my beardie could go in as a hide or climb on as just something to climb lol then i was gonna make a mini mountin for him to climb and bask lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

smeggy said:


> i was gonna make a mini mountin for him to climb and bask lol


do a volcano you can put a fogger in it for the smoke and add some red and orange lighting..... can look pretty cool


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

maybe lol
il give it ago later


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i wouldn't put a fogger in to make smokes. it will increase humidity which is bad for beardies.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thething84 said:


> i wouldn't put a fogger in to make smokes. it will increase humidity which is bad for beardies.


well it will only erupt every ten thousand years(give or take)


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> well it will only erupt every ten thousand years(give or take)


lol ive started making a dungeon door looks quite cool so far  ill put picks up when i get chance


----------

